# HPC belfast



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone know if Charles hurst in Belfast will fit a Y-pipe, Do the UK HPC's usually supply them or do you typically supply them yourself?

I know I could just ring them but don't want to go through the whole argument of why they won't fit or warranty this and that......etc


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Think normally you supply bar MH who were supplying and fitting....not sure if all HPC's would fit but its a 10 Min DIY job if they wont.....plus cant begin to imagine what it costs in Nissan £'s to get one fitted.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

bobel said:


> Anyone know if Charles hurst in Belfast will fit a Y-pipe, Do the UK HPC's usually supply them or do you typically supply them yourself?
> 
> I know I could just ring them but don't want to go through the whole argument of why they won't fit or warranty this and that......etc


I had asked Hursts last year about a Y-Pipe and was told about the Warranty being void etc. etc. As Stevie says, it's an easy job if you have ramps or any exhaust place would fit it for you.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Austin said:


> I had asked Hursts last year about a Y-Pipe and was told about the Warranty being void etc. etc. As Stevie says, it's an easy job if you have ramps or any exhaust place would fit it for you.


So they are being an arse about it, wonder if they have ever actually refused warranty work because of one? It's such a load of crap can't imagine any fault that could be attributed to a Y-pipe!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mate don't stress about the warranty with a y-pipe.....all this warranty being scrapped if you change anything is rubbish....any manufacturer will tell you you should not change anything.

If something went wrong with it Nissan would have to prove that the mod caused the fault. Tony from MH confirmed that he is not aware of any car which experienced a manufacturing related defect not being fixed under warranty or rejected because the car had a mod....you will find loads of warranty related threads if you search around but none that i have seen while searching before fitting AP and y-pipe where a mod has caused issue with a warranty claim.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

bobel said:


> So they are being an arse about it, wonder if they have ever actually refused warranty work because of one? It's such a load of crap can't imagine any fault that could be attributed to a Y-pipe!


I'm not sure if they could decline warranty over a Y-Pipe as Middlehurst's fit them. I remember reading on here that some other owners over here had the pipe fitted independently and nothing was mentioned at service time. I will be getting one shortly and will probably fit it myself. Where abouts are you and did you buy your car from Hursts?


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

My 09 GT-R is in hursts at the minute....getting warranty work done...broken seal in diff and new sump...
Y pipe fitted.Marty down there has no problems....


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Austin said:


> Where abouts are you and did you buy your car from Hursts?


Bougth in UK, but I'm down south in Republic (Dublin region), spoke to Martin in Hurst's before I bought and has was very nice and helpful, and I'm not in any way concerned about the potential the y-pipe has to cause any issues, just not really the kind of person that wants the hassel of arguing in order to get something fixed down the line,

Have you have much dealing with Hurst's, what the general opinion, I'll be there in summer for my 24mth.

I'll probalby go for a pipe around summer time too...I guess local exhaust place is probably my best bet to get one fitted, are any of you using anyone else up north for other work?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

bobel said:


> Bougth in UK, but I'm down south in Republic (Dublin region), spoke to Martin in Hurst's before I bought and has was very nice and helpful, and I'm not in any way concerned about the potential the y-pipe has to cause any issues, just not really the kind of person that wants the hassel of arguing in order to get something fixed down the line,
> 
> Have you have much dealing with Hurst's, what the general opinion, I'll be there in summer for my 24mth.
> 
> I'll probalby go for a pipe around summer time too...I guess local exhaust place is probably my best bet to get one fitted, are any of you using anyone else up north for other work?


I bought my car from them. The only service dealings I have had were at the 1200 optimisation. Subsequently, I do have a concern that the wheel alignment settings (adjusted at optimisation) don't seem to match the Nissan recommended settings so I'm waiting on them coming back to be about them. I have been told I will hear from them today.

Yeah, just get a local exhaust dealer to fit the pipe.


----------

